# Acaia Electronic Scales Q&A Thread



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This thread will be used for Q&A on the observations from the Acaia Electronic Scales thread


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are a couple of questions I've been pondering about these:

1. Are they fast/accurate enough to keep up with espresso shots?

2. How much will they retail over here for or will we need to do a group buy?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Website says the app is iOS and android , if they ever make it to. Me , I'll check it on my android phone







.....

Can you try with ipad and iPhone please Patrick .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Acaia are very fast - and easy to read - more so than Hario which I also use for same purpose.

Don't know about cost - that will emerge in due course.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, ok just seen the vid that's been uploaded, Thanks Patrick.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Website says the app is iOS and android , if they ever make it to. Me , I'll check it on my android phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of the Acaia hooked up to iPad - much easier to track on than with the iPhone.

View attachment 6398


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are fast enough for espresso, and super accurate for brewed also.

The UK RRP has not yet been set. A distributor is currently signing the agreement and will be announced as soon as possible.

A group buy could take place. There are some caveats and some unknowns at present, so this may be a bit of a gamble for those who take part.

The app works for iPad and iPhone (iPad 2, iPhone 4S and 5S tested so far)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your videos always have ace music


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Want ....................

( Patrick has some therefore I must have them too.....)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Want ....................
> 
> ( Patrick has some therefore I must have them too.....)


Think I've got them for a month Boots


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you think a Classic's drip tray would balance on top of them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Your videos always have ace music


Get the subtext - great music - lousy vid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think a Classic's drip tray would balance on top of them?


Why would you want to do that Clive?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Really like the look of these scales, did we ever manage to sort a group buy for them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Really like the look of these scales, did we ever manage to sort a group buy for them?


Hope that will happen Spence - trying to figure out how to postpone passing them on to Boots for his evaluation


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, the Group Buy thread is just about to be updated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Eggcellent - well, tis Easter


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hope that will happen Spence - trying to figure out how to postpone passing them on to Boots for his evaluation


Poor old Boots! He seems to be waiting on quite a bit at the moment


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Get the subtext - great music - lousy vid


Not at all. Nowt wrong with the videos either


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aw shucks...guffaw, guffaw


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Look great but as I don't have brewed coffee, that's a lot to fork out for scales and timer, as already have cheap set.

I'll think about this over the week that the group buy runs.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Couple of questions.

1. How often do you find that they need to be recharged?

2. Is the battery user replaceable?

3. Are there any known plans for an 'espresso' mode where you can log and time shots, pre-infusion, dose, bean etc..?

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How often do you find that they need to be recharged?
> 
> ...


1. Battery is rated for 25hrs continuous use before recharge required. Has sleep mode built in too to conserve power. This is adjustable.

2. You'd have to take it apart - shouldn't think that would be necessary.

3. As the app is a stand alone tool, no reason why not. Go to the website, Spence, and suggest it - I've sent some suggestions too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Patrick - what are the dimensions? I'm wondering if I used them on my drip tray when making espresso would they get soaked by the drain valve every time I used them?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is a developer toolkit so you can create your own app.

You can use the scales to weigh grounds (incl portafilter) and also output

They will not fit the drip tray of all machines but I have extracted shots from my naked PF and measured the output very effectively


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Patrick - what are the dimensions? I'm wondering if I used them on my drip tray when making espresso would they get soaked by the drain valve every time I used them?


Dimensions: H-160mm, W-160mm, D-30mm

Clever thing about the scales - - touch controls so nowhere for water to ingress. Sides and top are one and the same - no join. Only area of concern is the charger port which I've covered with a piece of plastic tape. You could pour a shot over the scales - no where for coffee/gunge/water to ingress - unlike the Hario scales where you have to be more careful.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Dimensions: H-160mm, W-160mm, D-30mm
> 
> Clever thing about the scales - - touch controls so nowhere for water to ingress. Sides and top are one and the same - no join. Only area of concern is the charger port which I've covered with a piece of plastic tape. You could pour a shot over the scales - no where for coffee/gunge/water to ingress - unlike the Hario scales where you have to be more careful.


Are you trying to replace Dave as my new enabler?

They are bigger than I thought, they would overhang my tray by about 4cms - do you think that would effect their accuracy?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Dimensions: H-160mm, W-160mm, D-30mm
> 
> Clever thing about the scales - - touch controls so nowhere for water to ingress. Sides and top are one and the same - no join. Only area of concern is the charger port which I've covered with a piece of plastic tape. You could pour a shot over the scales - no where for coffee/gunge/water to ingress - unlike the Hario scales where you have to be more careful.


Maybe one of these could be used to block the USB port http://bit.ly/1jkfHK6


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Daren, as long as the majority of the base is stable the accuracy should not be reflected

There is a 6x6cm sweet spot (in the middle of the scale) for weighing accuracy so make sure the cups are in that range and you'll be okay


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason1wood said:


> Look great but as I don't have brewed coffee, that's a lot to fork out for scales and timer, as already have cheap set.
> 
> I'll think about this over the week that the group buy runs.


For brewed they are excellent.

Of limited use for espresso at the moment.

I would advise waiting until there is support for espresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Are you trying to replace Dave as my new enabler?
> 
> They are bigger than I thought, they would overhang my tray by about 4cms - do you think that would effect their accuracy?


Will check that out and get back to you Daren.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Are you trying to replace Dave as my new enabler?


No chance of that, Daren


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Maybe one of these could be used to block the USB port http://bit.ly/1jkfHK6


Could be just the ticket - thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> They are bigger than I thought, they would overhang my tray by about 4cms - do you think that would effect their accuracy?


Just checked them with a 6cm overhang - no effect on accuracy using the same 200gm calibration weight.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just checked them with a 6cm overhang - no effect on accuracy using the same 200gm calibration weight.


Damn you and your enabling - I was hoping for a reason not to get them.

Can I get them in black?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What, like a model T Ford??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> Can I get them in black?


Not currently. They are available in white (known as Acaia Pearl)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

A-ha! So any colour as long as it's white. I was ready to pull the trigger.









Any timescales for black Glenn? I'm wondering if it's worth me holding out?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not aware of the release timescales but will check on that.

You may be waiting a while though, unless any kickstarter models come up on eBay


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Glenn - I'll wait to hear from you, but if they can do black like the ones pictured on the android app then count me in please.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have them in black and they are really fast and accurate. I use the iOS version of the app.

They were very attractively and carefully packaged.

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I have them in black and they are really fast and accurate. I use the iOS version of the app.
> 
> They were very attractively and carefully packaged.
> 
> David


Grrrr - I could go off you Bondy.

How did you snag them?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren said:


> Grrrr - I could go off you Bondy.
> 
> How did you snag them?


Kickstarter really, really early on when they were still vapourware. Paid extra for black. Sent the dosh off and then waited months! Simples!

Actually, I am kickstarter subscriber and have invested in loads of projects. Not all of which have reached the funding threshold.

I found Acaia, I think, before most on this forum.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why would you want to do that Clive?


Sorry Patrick strange request. I didn't realise they were water proof.

My scales have been getting a soaking of late and I was thinking if they fitted well under the drip tray they could be zero'd when I put a cup on just before pulling a shot.

As with Daren Im trying to find a reason of not to get them.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> As with Daren Im trying to find a reason of not to get them.


Ask if you can get them in pink - that'll throw them


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Ask if you can get them in pink - that'll throw them


Ha ha ha this could be going the same way as Spences EK...with glitter balls on!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It exists Daren










Kickstarter had a choice of colours;

Pink

Blue

Black

White

Gold


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely no reason not to order now!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> Absolutely no reason not to order now!


I bet you don't order pink.......


----------



## infinity (Apr 21, 2014)

I have one in pear white and blue. I like them much more than the hario scale. The acaia is more accurate and measures the weight much faster.

The app needs imho some improvements. But I think an update with inputs from the kickstarter community is in production. Acaia is listening what we need


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Daren said:


> Thanks Glenn - I'll wait to hear from you, but if they can do black like the ones pictured on the android app then count me in please.


+1

Regards

Eric


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

Just wondered where we are at with the acaia scales purchase? Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Just to wet everyone's appetite check out http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/acaiascale V excited about these!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nod said:


> Just to wet everyone's appetite check out http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/acaiascale V excited about these!


If your an Android user make sure you get on the Beta testing program - the beta app is so much better (just drop Acaia an email). I love these scales!


----------

